# jeszcze inne pytanie,odnosnie ip

## fallow

hello:) 

nie siedze w tematach sieciowych i mam nastepujace pytanie  :Wink:  :

jestem w sieci lan,czy jest mozliwosc zablokowania z poziomu mojego kompa mozliwosci wchodzenia do sieci a moim ip innej osobie?albo moze w jakis sposob powiazania mojego adresu ip z moim adresem fizycznym,abu ktos mojacy inny nie mogl wejsc na tym ip.siec jest tak skonfigurowana ze moge korzystac z pierwszego lepszego wolnego ip.

----------

## badzio

nie wylaczac kompa  :Cool: 

a na powaznie - to musialby zrobic admin na serwerze. na kliencie sie nie da (co zreszta ma swoje logiczne uzasadnienie)

----------

## zytek

Na serwerze ustawić statyczną tablicę arp.

Ale i tak klient może zmienić swój MAC.. ale o tym mało kto wie:) Przynajmniej z tych Szarych Klikaczy ;>

----------

## fallow

wielkie dzieki  za odzew , w takim razie wychodzi na to , ze ze swojej strony zrobic moge nie za wiele hehe...?.zamailuje wiec do pana admina  :Wink: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

